# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  If I Knew

## *Fatima*

If I knew it would be the last time 
I'd see you fall asleep, 
I'd tuck you in more tightly, 
And pray your soul to keep. 



If I knew it would be the last time 
I'd see you walk out the door, 
I'd hug you and kiss you--and call you 
Back for just one more. 



If I knew it would be the last time 
We'd spare a minute or two, 
I'd stop and say "I love you," 
Instead of assuming you know I do. 



If I knew it would be the last time 
I'd be there to share your day, 
I wouldn't wait until tomorrow, 
Letting time with you slip away. 



For surely there is a tomorrow 
To make up for an oversight, 
And we'll always get a second chance 
To make everything all right. 



There will always be another chance 
To say our "I love yous," 
And certainly there's another chance 
To say our "What I can dos." 



But just in case I might be wrong, 
And today is all I get, 
I'd like to say I love you, 
And hope you never forget. 



Tomorrow is not promised to anyone, 
Young or old alike, 
And today might be your last chance 
To hold your loved one tight. 



So if you're waiting for tomorrow, 
Why not do it all today? 
For if tomorrow never comes, 
You will surely regret the day 



You didn't take the extra time 
For a smile or hug or kiss. 
And you surely aren't too busy to grant 
What may be their last wish. 



So hold your loved ones close today, 
And whisper in their ear; 
Tell them how much you love them, 
And that you'll always hold them dear. 



Take the time to say "I'm sorry," 
"Forgive me," or "It's okay," 
And if tomorrow never comes, 
You'll have no regrets about today.

----------


## waffa

hahah nice very nice sis gr8 sharingggggg

----------


## amitprabhu

hey how r u, u gt sum nice poetry tc

----------


## waffa

lolz

----------


## samshaansari

Nice fatima :applaud; :up;

----------


## MuslimWays.com

aww

----------


## MuslimWays.com

aww

----------


## sneha

nice sharin FATIMA sis

----------


## maldivian

Nice Poem girl

----------


## Miss_Sweet

_If I knew it would be the last time
I'd see you fall asleep,
I'd tuck you in more tightly,
And pray your soul to keep.

If I knew it would be the last time
I'd see you walk out the door,
I'd hug you and kiss you--and call you
Back for just one more.

If I knew it would be the last time
We'd spare a minute or two,
I'd stop and say "I love you,"
Instead of assuming you know I do.


If I knew it would be the last time
I'd be there to share your day,
I wouldn't wait until tomorrow,
Letting time with you slip away. 

For surely there is a tomorrow
To make up for an oversight,
And we'll always get a second chance
To make everything all right.

There will always be another chance
To say our "I love yous,"
And certainly there's another chance
To say our "What I can dos."

But just in case I might be wrong,
And today is all I get,
I'd like to say I love you,
And hope you never forget.

Tomorrow is not promised to anyone,
Young or old alike,
And today might be your last chance
To hold your loved one tight.


So if you're waiting for tomorrow,
Why not do it all today?
For if tomorrow never comes,
You will surely regret the day 

You didn't take the extra time
For a smile or hug or kiss.
And you surely aren't too busy to grant
What may be their last wish.


So hold your loved ones close today,
And whisper in their ear;
Tell them how much you love them,
And that you'll always hold them dear. 

Take the time to say "I'm sorry,"
"Forgive me," or "It's okay,"
And if tomorrow never comes,
You'll have no regrets about today._

----------


## Fairy

*Sighs! Awesome sharing Naila :giveflower;* 
Each n every line is worth reading n surely leaves an impact  :Smile:  Though i have read n shared it before but loved reading it again :up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

THanks so much for liking :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

awesome...each n every line is awesome 

thank u for sharing naila  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanks for liking :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

very lovely..acha laga par kar

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thank u yassu sis :Smile:

----------

